# Looking for the right Whippet to rehome



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

I have wanted a Whippet for ages and last year we bought our new home that is large enough to accommodate a dog and has a little garden with high fences and great direct access to some lovely walks and Salisbury Plain.

The requirements I have for the right dog are as follows:

Female
3+ years old (we do not want a puppy we want to give an older dog who is house trained/basic training etc a home)
Good with cats/other dogs/kids/traveling in cars
Able to be left for a few hours (partner works from home 4 days a week, on the day he is away I can pop home at lunch as I work local, or leave the dog with my parents for the day, hence the need to be good with cats as they have 2 cats, or get a dog walker to walk them midday. Some weeks he works from home all week so large periods of time left on it's own (3-4 hours) won't be a regular occurrence)

I plan to take the dog with me to the yard every morning and evening so it will need to be good in that environment. The farm where the yard is has a shoot etc and all associated country furries so one with a low prey drive would be ideal. 

I will be keeping it on a lead/harness when outside so no real worries there re: escaping/chasing things

So finally after all that rambling my question is where can I find this mythical beast? Rehoming centers seem a logical way to go, but I feel like they don't have very suitable dogs, and most of theirs have quite a few issues/separation anxiety/poor health etc and for our first dog together (we have both had family dogs when younger) we are looking for a nice straight forward dog that is being rehomed due to circumstances rather than a behavioral issues.

I've found a few online in classifieds but they seem a bit dodgy! One lady said she 'had a couple of dogs to get ride of' and wouldn't elaborate.....which combined with the very low price and sketchy backstory I found a little unsettling and like it might have been stolen 

Does anyone know of a reputable individual with this dog looking for a new home? or know of a small scale rehomer in the south west area etc.....I would prefer to find a dog via word of mouth etc because I think this is more trustworthy and I will then get more knowledge about the dog's history etc

I am Wiltshire based so any tips or contacts that might help greatly appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Annette4 (21 March 2017)

Have you tried the breed specific/sighthound rescues?


----------



## tda (21 March 2017)

What about a Greyhound?  There are lots of types, small or large, some okay with cats etc.
Only contacts I have are in yorkshire


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 March 2017)

seems to me you want an awful lot...you want an already  trained whippet who is good with cats other dogs and kids..travel ok in the car and can be left for a few hours....it may take you forever to find one unless you relax the criteria a bit....why not go for a puppy and train it yourself to conform with what you want?   a puppy couldnt be left for hours (but this would apply to an older rescue as well) but as you have said the dog could go to your parents that shouldnt be a problem....


----------



## Snowy Celandine (21 March 2017)

OP, why are you reluctant to put in the work yourself to train a whippet to fit in with your lifestyle? Very few dogs are naturally perfect in every way but they can be taught manners and to fit in with what you require from them providing you are realistic in your expectations.

I've always had whippets and they all have their own quirks but generally they are very easy dogs and perfect for first time owners. I'm a bit worried that you won't be letting your dog run free in a safe space that's larger than a small back garden as, in my experience, that's what whippets enjoy the most, just running in circles until they are tired and ready to spend the next 23 1/2 hours snoozing


----------



## {97702} (21 March 2017)

As with horses, whippets (or any other dogs) are not machines and with the best will in the world will not come as 'perfect' as you would like - that goes for a rescue, a puppy or an older bitch that someone is re-homing!  If you are not willing to put some work into a dog then you should not be considering getting one IMO - it is like having a baby and expecting him/her to sleep through the night, behave perfectly etc. etc.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

Annette4 said:



			Have you tried the breed specific/sighthound rescues?
		
Click to expand...

yes I have looked at many of them online, but they often have 'bonded pairs' and I don't want to get 2 dogs, also despite having good provision for the possible one day a week that my OH doesn't work from home most charities/rehoming places won't consider us


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

tda said:



			What about a Greyhound?  There are lots of types, small or large, some okay with cats etc.
Only contacts I have are in yorkshire
		
Click to expand...

I might broaden out the search to greyhounds, I like them too, it's just that I only have a small car/home and ideally whippet size is perfect. Also I feel like many greyhounds looking for rehoming will be ex-racers and as such have a strong chase instinct


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			seems to me you want an awful lot...you want an already  trained whippet who is good with cats other dogs and kids..travel ok in the car and can be left for a few hours....it may take you forever to find one unless you relax the criteria a bit....why not go for a puppy and train it yourself to conform with what you want?   a puppy couldnt be left for hours (but this would apply to an older rescue as well) but as you have said the dog could go to your parents that shouldnt be a problem....
		
Click to expand...

when I say trained, I don't mean like packaged and ready to go, perfect, just one that has the typical level of basic training you'd expect from an older dog, you know? Like a 3 year old dog you would expect to be house trained and know how to walk on a lead, and know its name just the basics. 

I expect to train it further once I get it, socialise it etc but I want an adult dog because I think that way I won't be biting off more than I can chew with my first dog

I don't want a puppy, I know they are cute but I'd rather wait, put feelers out and try to find the dog I've described and give it a good home. A lady in our village rehomed a stray whippet found by a farmer, dumped by travellers and it's gorgeous. The farmer was going to have it shot, so they do exist I might just have to bide my time and wait for it to come up


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			OP, why are you reluctant to put in the work yourself to train a whippet to fit in with your lifestyle? Very few dogs are naturally perfect in every way but they can be taught manners and to fit in with what you require from them providing you are realistic in your expectations.

I've always had whippets and they all have their own quirks but generally they are very easy dogs and perfect for first time owners. I'm a bit worried that you won't be letting your dog run free in a safe space that's larger than a small back garden as, in my experience, that's what whippets enjoy the most, just running in circles until they are tired and ready to spend the next 23 1/2 hours snoozing 

Click to expand...

I just don't think I have the time to bring on a puppy and do it justice, and I'd prefer a grown dog.

We do have a small back garden but we also have access to vast areas of out door space with natural boundaries, old grassed over railway lines, woods, salisbury plain, the farm the horses are on etc in which I can let it off for mad moments in relative safety (depending on recall). I've consulted friends with whippets and they let their off the lead to let off speed with not too much trouble getting them back.....famous last words


----------



## Snowy Celandine (21 March 2017)

Preferring a grown dog is fine and now you've posted a bit more I understand where you're coming from  I've never had a problem with recall with my whippets (other breeds more of a problem sometimes  ) so hopefully you'll be ok because they do love to get their heads down and run like the clappers, normally in circles. You need to make sure that there's no wire about though as they've not got a lot of fur and their skin rips easily. Good luck finding your special dog


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

Lévrier;13512688 said:
			
		


			As with horses, whippets (or any other dogs) are not machines and with the best will in the world will not come as 'perfect' as you would like - that goes for a rescue, a puppy or an older bitch that someone is re-homing!  If you are not willing to put some work into a dog then you should not be considering getting one IMO - it is like having a baby and expecting him/her to sleep through the night, behave perfectly etc. etc. 

Click to expand...

I think people have got the wrong impression I don't want a perfect dog, but I'm willing to look around and wait for one that matches as close as possible my ideal dog wish list 

Obviously I am planning on training it, just like with a horse 'every moment you spend with your pet you are either training, or un-training it' 

It must be good with cats though because if I did ever need someone to take care of it for any reason/amount of time my parents would be my most trusted 2nd in command and they have 2 big fluffy cats that they adore, so if my new dog ate them they wouldn't be too happy!!!

I've specified good to travel because we had a family terrier which was awful in the car (terrified and shaking) and I don't want a repeat of that, as I'll have it with me most of the time in the car/lorry etc

Female is ideal but would consider a dog

I guess the age could be a bit younger 2+?.....

We don't have kids but our neighbours do and just for safety reasons I wouldn't want one that was aggressive towards kids as my cousin was bitten by a lab when young and badly scarred

and I can't have one with really bad separation anxiety because as above my OH doesn't work from home full time.

I don't think that's too much to look for, and all I can do it look. I'm trying to be responsible by considering the environment the dog will be coming into and trying to find one most suited to that so that it and we are both happy


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Preferring a grown dog is fine and now you've posted a bit more I understand where you're coming from  I've never had a problem with recall with my whippets (other breeds more of a problem sometimes  ) so hopefully you'll be ok because they do love to get their heads down and run like the clappers, normally in circles. You need to make sure that there's no wire about though as they've not got a lot of fur and their skin rips easily. Good luck finding your special dog 

Click to expand...

I've heard that bacon bits are the best recall bribe 

I love their fine coat, it's part of the appeal for me, the silky fine feel to them, much like my tb in his summer coat. I am also secretly looking forward to running it up some custom coats on my sewing machine!


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

I'd look for a show breeder that's had a return or has run one on and it isn't making the grade or something like that. You'd just have to put in more legwork in terms of ringing and emailing round.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (21 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			I'd look for a show breeder that's had a return or has run one on and it isn't making the grade or something like that. You'd just have to put in more legwork in terms of ringing and emailing round.
		
Click to expand...

ah ha that's a good idea! I could find some local breeders and give them a call. 'Returns' hadn't even occurred to me, thank you


----------



## Esmae (21 March 2017)

Whatever dog you have, whether it be puppy or adult will need some work to make it the companion you want. The last time we looked for a whippet I emailed every breeder within a 2 hour drive of where we live and asked them if they had an older dog looking for a home. Sometimes breeders run one on to show and doesn't quite make the grade or they want to breed a bitch and she doesn't oblige etc.  We found a wonderful bitch this way, who fitted right in with our set up and 7 years on she is a much loved member of our family.  Good luck.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

All my dogs have been showring rejects and my current one had too much hair for his previous owner lol. His loss!


----------



## seaofdreams (22 March 2017)

Chloe_GHE said:



			I might broaden out the search to greyhounds, I like them too, it's just that I only have a small car/home and ideally whippet size is perfect. Also I feel like many greyhounds looking for rehoming will be ex-racers and as such have a strong chase instinct
		
Click to expand...

I have a tiny greyhound, I took her on from Kent Greyhound Rescue last year, she often gets mistaken for a whippet (even by whippet owners!) I was first looking at whippets but like you I didn't want a puppy, I had always wanted to take on a greyhound but my OH wasn't keen because of their size, but I convinced him to come with me to have a look at a few and after seeing a couple of fairly big greyhounds, my little girl came out. 
She was found dumped in Ireland, never raced or registered to race even though she has a tattoo in each ear. I'm guessing because she is so small.  She is such a poppet, gets on well with all dogs, loves my working cocker although he can be a bit of a grump! and is really easy to have around.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 March 2017)

Esmae said:



			Whatever dog you have, whether it be puppy or adult will need some work to make it the companion you want. The last time we looked for a whippet I emailed every breeder within a 2 hour drive of where we live and asked them if they had an older dog looking for a home. Sometimes breeders run one on to show and doesn't quite make the grade or they want to breed a bitch and she doesn't oblige etc.  We found a wonderful bitch this way, who fitted right in with our set up and 7 years on she is a much loved member of our family.  Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to start compiling a local breeder list and call round, explain what I'm after and leave my details hopefully one of them might have something or something might come up later down the line


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			All my dogs have been showring rejects and my current one had too much hair for his previous owner lol. His loss!
		
Click to expand...

too much hair???? on a whippet???? is he a were-whippet?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 March 2017)

seaofdreams said:



			I have a tiny greyhound, I took her on from Kent Greyhound Rescue last year, she often gets mistaken for a whippet (even by whippet owners!) I was first looking at whippets but like you I didn't want a puppy, I had always wanted to take on a greyhound but my OH wasn't keen because of their size, but I convinced him to come with me to have a look at a few and after seeing a couple of fairly big greyhounds, my little girl came out. 
She was found dumped in Ireland, never raced or registered to race even though she has a tattoo in each ear. I'm guessing because she is so small.  She is such a poppet, gets on well with all dogs, loves my working cocker although he can be a bit of a grump! and is really easy to have around.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a pic of her? I feel like most greyhounds are twice the size of a whippet but if they do come smaller sometimes that might be a good option. thanks


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 March 2017)

Chloe_GHE said:



			too much hair???? on a whippet???? is he a were-whippet? 

Click to expand...

Different breed lol


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

seaofdreams said:



			I have a tiny greyhound, I took her on from Kent Greyhound Rescue last year, she often gets mistaken for a whippet (even by whippet owners!) I was first looking at whippets but like you I didn't want a puppy, I had always wanted to take on a greyhound but my OH wasn't keen because of their size, but I convinced him to come with me to have a look at a few and after seeing a couple of fairly big greyhounds, my little girl came out. 
She was found dumped in Ireland, never raced or registered to race even though she has a tattoo in each ear. I'm guessing because she is so small.  She is such a poppet, gets on well with all dogs, loves my working cocker although he can be a bit of a grump! and is really easy to have around.
		
Click to expand...

She sounds just like my smallest greyhound Flick - who is also tattooed but was also found dumped in Ireland as she didn't grow big enough to race! She is 21" at the shoulder which is the same size as a show-bred dog whippet should be, and weighs around 21kg. Somewhat different from my dog who is 36kg and 29" at the shoulder - i used to take the two of them out when collecting for greyhound rescue to show people that greyhounds come in all different sizes and colours


----------



## seaofdreams (22 March 2017)

Lévrier;13513032 said:
			
		


			She sounds just like my smallest greyhound Flick - who is also tattooed but was also found dumped in Ireland as she didn't grow big enough to race! She is 21" at the shoulder which is the same size as a show-bred dog whippet should be, and weighs around 21kg. Somewhat different from my dog who is 36kg and 29" at the shoulder - i used to take the two of them out when collecting for greyhound rescue to show people that greyhounds come in all different sizes and colours 

Click to expand...

Flick sounds very similar, Star tends to weigh between 19 & 20kg and similar height, she looks tiny when stood next to the bigger dogs on greyhound walks. They really do vary! I unfortunately can't upload photos on my work pc


----------



## LD&S (22 March 2017)

Ex racers are ex for a reason, greyhounds especially of around 2yrs if they are ex racers it won't only be lack of speed or injury that will exclude them, some will simply not chase.

I have met some very small greyhounds and some HUGE 44+ kgs, they tend to be a little calmer, more sleepy than whippets I think, as already suggested it might be worth contacting Kent Greyhound Rescue they re home lurchers whippets and greys, when I was looking to adopt I outlined what I planned to do and where I imagined the dog would fit it, they then advised it what would suit, I don't have a 6' fence and have horses, they are a little less 'must tick all the boxes' than some rescues and they re home all over the country.
I know some will disagree but if you do consider a greyhound from the pound don't be put off by the house training, I've had 5 at different times none had ever been in a house, and four of them were brilliant, the first was rubbish but I think that was more down to owner error, the other 4 we only ever had one accident and a couple of attempted leg cockings, spotted them and said no and put them outside, voila, house trained.
http://www.kentgreyhoundrescue.com/hounds-needing-homes


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 March 2017)

I got my Daisy when she was around 1 year old, dumped and in a very bad way and also suffering in the rescue centre which it wasn't! 
She's Saluki x Whippet and slightly taller than a Whippet.  Try looking on the Lurcher rescue sites, sometimes they have full Whippets and Whippet crosses like mine.
Here she is posing:






[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 March 2017)

sorry to hijack-CdM-what make of coat is that please?


----------



## leflynn (22 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			Ex racers are ex for a reason, greyhounds especially of around 2yrs if they are ex racers it won't only be lack of speed or injury that will exclude them, some will simply not chase.

I have met some very small greyhounds and some HUGE 44+ kgs, they tend to be a little calmer, more sleepy than whippets I think, as already suggested it might be worth contacting Kent Greyhound Rescue they re home lurchers whippets and greys, when I was looking to adopt I outlined what I planned to do and where I imagined the dog would fit it, they then advised it what would suit, I don't have a 6' fence and have horses, they are a little less 'must tick all the boxes' than some rescues and they re home all over the country.
I know some will disagree but if you do consider a greyhound from the pound don't be put off by the house training, I've had 5 at different times none had ever been in a house, and four of them were brilliant, the first was rubbish but I think that was more down to owner error, the other 4 we only ever had one accident and a couple of attempted leg cockings, spotted them and said no and put them outside, voila, house trained.
http://www.kentgreyhoundrescue.com/hounds-needing-homes

Click to expand...

Agree greyhounds are much more chilled than whippets (even if you have a daft one like I seem to), there is a whippet at the top of my street and she is binkers and never stops running about!  Boots my grey adores her but thinks she needs chill and lie on the sofa more! I got him at 4.5 and he is by far the easiest dog I have ever known, house training took all of a day (bar one accident my fault), he is polite quiet, loves people and dogs (not so good with cats but some are), I have a friend that hacks her grey with her horse and runs with him so can verify they are happy to be more than couch potatoes and can have recall.  He comes everywhere with me, to the pub/yard/shops when allowed, shows the lot and loves it 

Also agree with CDM re lurcher sites, some grey rescues also get whippets now and then too.  Also try the facebook groups for breeds such as sighthounds on sofas etc as they often share rescues needing homes, good luck they are all lovely dogs!


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			sorry to hijack-CdM-what make of coat is that please?
		
Click to expand...

It's a CDM one! made it up as I went, still going strong 6 years on but getting a bit tatty looking so will make her a new one for next Winter
I designed it the in the same style as a horse rug.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 March 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			It's a CDM one! made it up as I went, still going strong 6 years on but getting a bit tatty looking so will make her a new one for next Winter
I designed it the in the same style as a horse rug.
		
Click to expand...

ha, well done-was enquiring for a pal with a whippet.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 March 2017)

Mother of Chickens - We have a good hi-viz sighthound shaped coat from Milgi http://www.milgicoats.co.uk/

Lucky's is fleece lined, but they do cotton lined too. Fits very well.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 March 2017)

thanks all, I've scoured the net a bit more and drawn up a list of 20 local breeders to contact.

I have seen a few greyhounds that looked suitable but one had to be muzzled when out on walks, which makes me think my parents cats might be gonners in its company 

I'll keep looking as I want to find the right animal and give it a home for life, and if anyone hears of one let me know!


----------



## Thistle (22 March 2017)

http://www.foreverhoundstrust.org/?gclid=CKTAxJez6tICFcgp0wodClsG7g

Greyhound and lurcher rescue, some nice dogs on there!


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Thistle said:



http://www.foreverhoundstrust.org/?gclid=CKTAxJez6tICFcgp0wodClsG7g

Greyhound and lurcher rescue, some nice dogs on there!
		
Click to expand...

They used to be GRWE - I hate the new name personally  - three of mine are from them


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 March 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			Mother of Chickens - We have a good hi-viz sighthound shaped coat from Milgi http://www.milgicoats.co.uk/

Lucky's is fleece lined, but they do cotton lined too. Fits very well.
		
Click to expand...

thanks-will pass it on. I know she was specifically looking for one with a built in harness though


----------



## Clodagh (22 March 2017)

Lévrier;13513294 said:
			
		


			They used to be GRWE - I hate the new name personally  - three of mine are from them 

Click to expand...

The new name is ridiculous, all touchy feely and new age. Why not call it what it is, as it was before.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			The new name is ridiculous, all touchy feely and new age. Why not call it what it is, as it was before.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently people were confused and thought they only covered the west of England - so I can understand the change as they are pretty much national now - but agree the new name is just rubbish......


----------



## pippixox (22 March 2017)

I would contact various charities and get home checked. 

We were looking for a GSD after we lost our boy, as we love the breed and size, but ended up getting home checked by one breed specific and then 2 smaller general dog rescues. We told them all about us, got 'approved'. liked one dog but they were not suitable, then 3 weeks later the charity contacted us about another dog- who was a collie. we had not really considered a collie, but she ticked all the boxes pretty much, and now we've had her 6 weeks! 

on clarification from your original post- you mean older, as in not nuts puppy,. but still prepared for a little work! I think the first post was misleading, as if you expected them to be perfect.

Our new dog is 2- had noooo training at all! never left a house for 2 years! but as she is 2 years, not 2 months, she is already very settled in 6 weeks. So completly see what you mean on age.


----------



## ester (22 March 2017)

I feel I have to share this one, if only for the nuts picture! 

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dogs/dog/filters/sal~~~~~n~/1160623/dancer


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155095057006407&id=85687936406


----------



## Bosworth (22 March 2017)

i have the whippet you want  but you cant have her, I got her as a 7 month old rescue, she was in a puppy farm in wales and was rescued before she became a breeding machine. She was house trained, on the first full day I had her she was off lead in the fenced fields with a recall to be seriously impressed by. She is perfect with horses, dogs, cats, people. She now travels like a dream. She came from Scruples whippet rescue, who have become http://www.justwhippetsrescue.co.uk/ try them, they are realistic about whippets and homing.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Bosworth said:



			She came from Scruples whippet rescue, who have become http://www.justwhippetsrescue.co.uk/ try them, they are realistic about whippets and homing.
		
Click to expand...

I thought they refuse to re-home to people who work full time, regardless of whether you have a dog-sitter who visits etc?  Unfortunately that doesn't equate to realistic in my mind I'm afraid


----------



## Bosworth (22 March 2017)

I work full time, and i was accepted for adoption. And now Nonny comes with me to work every day, its down to individual circumstances. And  i thought the OP doesnt work full time, there is only 1 day a week shes not there and the dog can be with her parents on that day.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Bosworth said:



			I work full time, and i was accepted for adoption. And now Nonny comes with me to work every day, its down to individual circumstances. And  i thought the OP doesnt work full time, there is only 1 day a week shes not there and the dog can be with her parents on that day.
		
Click to expand...

Omg I will go back to them and ask then! Thanks


----------



## Leo Walker (22 March 2017)

Bosworth said:



			I work full time, and i was accepted for adoption. And now Nonny comes with me to work every day, its down to individual circumstances. And  i thought the OP doesnt work full time, there is only 1 day a week shes not there and the dog can be with her parents on that day.
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore its not as far as I know. It wasnt about 5 months ago anyway. Their list of rules was on their website


----------



## pippixox (23 March 2017)

I think all rules can be bent for the right home....
we got approved by UK GSR even though their policy is children aged 7+ and we have a baby- but because they knew we had a rescue german shepherd before with our baby and are sensible! my friend with a 5 year old and no previous dog was declines. 

working hours are always controversial!

I hope you find your whippet


----------

